# Some pretty new friends :D



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I wanted Koi angels, but these are quite pretty too.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't recall any Koi Angels in the auction today,
were there some or did the bid price get too high ?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Bug says she saw some, but I don't recall seeing them.

These guys (girls?)are quite pretty though

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

zenins said:


> I don't recall any Koi Angels in the auction today,
> were there some or did the bid price get too high ?


I saw one bag, that also came with a full black male. It went for a higher price then most of the other bags of angels, if I remember correctly.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

So, out of our price range anyhow 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------

